# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  cool night spots

## pretty40

I know Pier One is the spot on Fridays in MoBay. Where else is happening on Fridays? Thanks

----------


## Jamerican71

What about Thursday night?  Is Pier One open on a Thursday night?

----------


## pretty40

not sure about that. I always go on Friday.

----------


## Seveen

the brewery
margaritaville
the rish pub
the casino

----------


## SLP

Try Mobay Proper.  I've been there but it was during the day (a friend's cousin owns the place).  From what he said, it's a hit on weekends and other nights.  I got this from lonely Planet:

Lonely Planet review for Mobay Proper

Attracting a young local crowd, this exuberant bar serves libations on the terrace and has decent Jamaican cooking. Beneath a chandelier of Heineken bottles, the pool table generates considerable heat, while dominoes are the rage with an older crowd out on the patio. On Friday night theres a fish fry and vintage reggae, and live jazz rings in each new month on the first Sunday.

----------


## pretty40

Thanks Seveen and SLP.  I will have to try Mobay Proper next reach. Not a fan of the Brewery and Mville.

----------


## Sista Whistle

May B Dead End Bar? Just guessing. Mi wanna get some answers / reply's to... ;-)

----------

